# White snail shells - calcium deficiency?



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

I have noticed that some of my MTS have white coloration.
Is this typically due to a calcium deficiency?
I do not see the white coloration in the Ramshorn snails which are fewer in number.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Whitening of shells usually indicates a lower PH....anything below 7 in my experience (some people have reported below 7.2) will erode shells no matter how much calcium you add.

What's your PH? Adding a net of crushed coral in your tank or filter will help raise PH.


----------



## aloha (Jun 2, 2005)

wiste said:


> Is this typically due to a calcium deficiency?


I believe yes. My snails are turning white due to low hardness and ca concentration. The next symptom is that holes appear on their shells.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

> Whitening of shells usually indicates a lower PH....anything below 7


Yes, PH is below 7.

Would this include PH below 7 due to CO2 injection? It seems inevitable that PH will be below 7 if you inject CO2.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Assumption, everyone who aggresively injects CO2 in a tank keeps PH below 7.0.
Does everyone who keeps MTS in such a tank see white shells on the MTS?


----------



## allen (Jan 12, 2006)

the ph in my co2 injected tank is 6.4 and i have mts with very dark shells and others lite color with dark spots.
not sure what the ph is in my 10g no co2.there is one snail in there that is large and i notice the color will change from dark brown to a cream in a day.i know it is the same snail,all the others in there all very small.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

Is there a way to add calcium for snails. I have calcium chloride that I could add to my fert solution but I'm not sure the snails can use it.

dale


----------

